# Walking on Fish...and Other Weird Shoes



## Meanderer (Aug 9, 2015)

Love animals?  Ever think about what you've got on your feet?  Put those two things together, and you might get animal lovers who care about their shoes. 
And their thoughts translated into action have created some very strange and wonderful things.  
http://www.ispyanimals.com/2011/10/walking-on-fishand-other-weird-shoes.html


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 9, 2015)

The fish shoes from that link look like real fish to me.  Too Squishy.  Need more arch support.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Aug 9, 2015)

Owwww!  The octopus shoes look like deep-sea torture!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2015)

Stepped in the darn gum shoes.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2015)

Loved the gum shoes! (No pun intended.) lol.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2015)

Gee!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2015)

Love Sue Grafton, don't know about her shoes.nthego:


----------



## Vee (Aug 12, 2015)

*Heel-arious! *
But hope they all come with extra health cover.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2015)

Vee, I love the drunk/demonic looking fish!


----------



## Vee (Aug 12, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Vee, I love the drunk/demonic looking fish!



Haha - yes, Shalimar, he does look like he is hatching some sort of fiendish plot


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2015)

Vee, I love bent and twisted humour, perhaps I should be an honourary Aussie! Please pass the Foster's.


----------



## Vee (Aug 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Vee, I love bent and twisted humour, perhaps I should be an honourary Aussie! Please pass the Foster's.



Shalimar, i hereby dub thee honourary fair dunkum true blue aussie, mate! 
(psst...but you need to know... Queenslanders drink XXXX, not Fosters)


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks Vee. Oops, please pass the XXXX.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 15, 2015)

RadishRose, love the shoe.


----------

